# services stop after ppp reconnect [solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

after my recent update to openrc (0.8.3-r1) / baselayout (2.0.2) i encountered strange behavior of some services that require network. i use a ppp connection to connect to internet, ppp0 is bound to eth0 and eth1 uses dhcp for internal network:

```

area52 ~ # less /etc/conf.d/net

# ppp0 device adsl

config_ppp0="ppp"

# eth0 device also for adsl

config_eth0="null"  #for adsl config

link_ppp0="eth0"

# eth1 device dhcpd     internal network

config_eth1="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

dns_domain_lo="restriced-area.de"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

username_ppp0='USERNAME'

password_ppp0='PASSWORD'

#for more details see /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.8.3-r1/net.example.bz2

pppd_ppp0="

  noauth

  defaultroute

  usepeerdns

  holdoff 3

  lcp-echo-interval 15

  lcp-echo-failure 3

  noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj

"

rc_need_ppp0="net.eth0"

```

my ISP breaks connection after every 24hrs so i use a little script to reconnect (initiated via cron):

```

#!/bin/sh

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

sleep 15

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

sleep 20

/etc/init.d/ntpd restart

```

this works very well so far, but after the update to baselayout 2 / openrc some services (e.g. sshd, apache2, openvpn) are being stopped after ppp0 stops. i used this guide to migrate http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml but now i dont know where to start looking at the problem.

perhaps someone can help me with this? any help would be greatly appreciated!

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## Frostregen

Hi snIP3r,

I use a similar script and could resolve the problem with:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 --nodeps stop

```

to prevent it shutting down all dependent services.

(This behavior started with my last world update around a month ago - before it worked fine with just stop)

Greetings,

Frostregen

----------

## snIP3r

hi frostregen!

thx for the tip. i also found a bug that helps too:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370687

the described solutions work for me too, so i can close this thread.

greets

snIP3r

----------

